# Somerville Catfishing



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I had Gordon, Becky, and Liz, from Sugarland, out for some catfishing on Somerville. 

Becky took the lead on the very first fish with an 8.25# cat. She never gave up the lead, even though 3 fish in the 7# class were landed. 

They ended the morning with 66 nice cats, filling 6 gallon bags with fillets.

All caught using CJs Crawdad punch bait, using corks, 4â€™ deep


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

not bad all, and all the crew looks very happy. I stuck with the whites this morn and most 16". For once in several weeks no 25 mph winds.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Good to have you back. Sure was missing your reports. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a mess of kitties.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Go Becky go


----------



## pbailey66 (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice!!:texasflag


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

